# Is my dog pregnant



## Mel Wakefield (Mar 26, 2017)

is my dog pregnant


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Why, was she mated?


----------



## Mel Wakefield (Mar 26, 2017)

labradrk said:


> Why, was she mated?


Yes 4 weeks ago


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Best take her to a vets for an ultrasound then.


----------



## Mel Wakefield (Mar 26, 2017)

Mel Wakefield said:


> View attachment 304457
> is my dog pregnant


----------



## Mel Wakefield (Mar 26, 2017)

I will just need a idea if she is judging by the photos


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

Honestly you can't tell from those pictures.

A vet will confirm if you take her in for a scan.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2017)

Mel Wakefield said:


> I will just need a idea if she is judging by the photos


No one can tell you from those photos if your dog is pregnant or not. If she is, she will need to be under the care of a vet, so best to get her checked out by your vet.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

No idea. Agree with the others about seeing a vet.


----------



## SpicyBulldog (Jun 30, 2012)

They asked why was your dog mated, not when. 
She does look possibly pregnant, but we can not say for a photo. 
Call your vet to find out. It is too early to do an X ray but an ultrasound can be done to confirm pregnancy and find out around how many she is carrying if pregnant.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

SpicyBulldog said:


> They asked why was your dog mated, not when.
> She does look possibly pregnant, but we can not say for a photo.
> Call your vet to find out. It is too early to do an X ray but an ultrasound can be done to confirm pregnancy and find out around how many she is carrying if pregnant.


No one asked why. There is a comma there.



labradrk said:


> Why, was she mated?


I agree with the others. Take your dog to the vet.


----------



## Yorkshire mum (Jul 19, 2009)

They can swell up just because they want to be pregnant. 
I can tell with my dogs behaviour if they have taken or not.


----------

